# Superthrive?



## Mutt (Jan 21, 2006)

Anyone use that superthrive additive before? Does it work good with MJ?.
Just was looking at the bottle when I went to get some more medium and thought I would ask.


----------



## smokey (Jan 21, 2006)

Mutt I use it on every one of my plants and it has nothing but good things. There are some chemicals they put in there and dont tell you what it is, or so I have been told. On there web site it list everything they put in it. I have been smoking my last plant which was grown with supper thrive and the smoke is still smooth, and has no harsh taste all. Still allot of grower on here will tell you not to use it. Thrive Alive is an alternative but cost much more and they have the same shit in them. Thats why I just stick to supper thrive.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jan 21, 2006)

SuperThrive is mainly horticultural vitamin B-1, which is mainly used to reduce transplant shock and promote root growth.

Out in my neck of the woods, Thrive Alive is cheaper than SuperThrive.  

I don't like SuperThrive because they state that they add secret hormones to it.
I don't want any secret hormones, thanks.  What if I grow tits?
On second thought, it _would_ mean more fun in the shower.

Anyway, I keep some Thrive Alive around and I use it on rare occasions.

It shouldn't be used during flowering.

Btw, if you want to really cut expenses, get a bottle of straight horticultural vitamin B-1, it's MUCH less than SuperThrive of Thrive Alive.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 21, 2006)

GanjaGuru said:
			
		

> SuperThrive is mainly horticultural vitamin B-1, which is mainly used to reduce transplant shock and promote root growth.
> 
> Out in my neck of the woods, Thrive Alive is cheaper than SuperThrive.
> 
> ...


That's great advice GG, you're killin me with the hormones. You made me blow snot man. Hey, my fault for being a sick person too.


----------



## Insane (Jan 21, 2006)

I like Superthrive, but _only_ for use in early veg stages to give your plant a nice boost. Superthrive is second to none when it comes to giving your plant a good boost to help promote expansive growth, but if you use it during flowering it will cause your plant to continue to stretch out and will result in a reduced yield becauses the flowers will not be as concentrated or as dense as is needed to produce nice dense thick buds.


----------



## skunk (Jan 22, 2006)

i used it last year on my tomatoes and did real well .but im not slicing my pot up and putting it on a ham sandwhich either.


----------



## Insane (Jan 22, 2006)

No but you are still ingesting your pot, just in a different way when you smoke it


----------



## skunk (Jan 22, 2006)

well it not really a big deal . cause if i had some more i would probably try it . the last bottle i bought was $6 at walmart on clearence. now i cant find it anywhere . but i am trying very hard to keep it organic .


----------

